
Ask HN: What to build with Rust? - krat0sprakhar
Hi HN,<p>With holidays just round the corner and Rust alpha being less than a month away from release[0], I think its high time I sit down and learn the language. As most of you agree, the best way to learn a new tech is to build something with it. Having been a web programmer mostly (i.e. systems programming experience = zilch) I&#x27;m quite clueless as to what should I (or rather can I) build with Rust.<p>Ideally, it should be something that pushes me out of comfort zone but not be so daunting that I get demotivated and give up. From what I&#x27;ve glanced, concepts like borrowing and ownership will be challenging enough.<p>Any ideas for good month long projects that I can look at?<p>Thanks!<p>[0] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.rust-lang.org&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;12&#x2F;1.0-Timeline.html
======
masterj
\- Games are always good places to start. Start with something simple like
tetris.

\- Pick your favorite unix utility and re-build it.

------
tshepang
A parser for some lightweight markup language, like reStructuredText, sounds
like a good challenge.

------
infiniteseeker
Roguelike game

